# claire jordan the diy virgin



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

what a load of


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

She sounded like an american. Where'd you find her? Yes I agree, a lot of bull....


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

this is her blog
http://www.thedoityourselfvirgin.com/



> I’m Claire Jordan - The Do It Yourself Virgin -and I am learning how to repair and maintain my 100 year-old, Katrina-damaged house in New Orleans on my own with the help of my DIY books, my DIY-weary neighbors and my online friends.
> 
> I do not receive any financial compensation, endorsements, advertising, free products or other compensation from any of the products reviewed on the site.


quite a hot chick


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

_"You get to pump it up...
Then you get to shoot it off...
It kind of explodes as you do that...
It's fun...."_

I question whether the content of this video is appropriate... :laughing:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Redwood said:


> _"You get to pump it up...
> Then you get to shoot it off...
> It kind of explodes as you do that...
> It's fun...."_
> ...


ha ha good one redwood :thumbup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha, I have one of those! I cut a piece of plastic sheeting to fit between the gun and the tip as a splash guard. I'm up to 5 stoppages cleared with the thing. When I hit 10, I'm getting the official water ram.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Haha, I have one of those! I cut a piece of plastic sheeting to fit between the gun and the tip as a splash guard. I'm up to 5 stoppages cleared with the thing. When I hit 10, I'm getting the official water ram.


Have you had any issues with destroying AAV's?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

ianclapham said:


> Have you had any issues with destroying AAV's?


No, haven't used it in that setup. I think I did crack some tubular on a twin lav stoppage. So I pulled that out, capped it off at the wall, cleared the drain from the other lav, then replaced the trap.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah it's real good stuff when you blow apart a tublar trap. The water ram has its place. Drum traps with the thing can be a life saver. Other than that snake em out.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I wonder if the virgin has ever done a back to back.......could get messy.

In fact if she does, shell no longer be a virgin.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Redwood said:


> _"You get to pump it up...
> Then you get to shoot it off...
> It kind of explodes as you do that...
> It's fun...."_
> ...


You read my mind!


----------

